# i5 4200H vs. i7 4710HQ for gaming



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Jun 16, 2014)

So I'm thinking about buying a "thin and light" gaming notebook sometime this summer, and I've gotten my eyes on the Lenovo Y50. But what I can't decide is which model is better. The one with the i5 4200H (2.8/3.4 GHz, 2C/4T) is priced at €899, while the one with the i7 4710HQ (2.5/3.5 GHz, 4C/8T) is priced at €999. Now my question is, will the difference when gaming justify the extra cost of €100?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 16, 2014)

Personally I would not go for a "thin and light" gaming notebook, as it mostly has only 1 cooler and so it tends to run hot which can shorten it's life.
I would go for the i7-4710HQ.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a Y510p, from my past experience ,  "thin and light"  don't mix well with gaming(for notebook), even so call "gaming laptop" don't keep up with desktop in the same price range, also at a netbook it is harder(if not impossible) to change later cpu/vga/mbd with better, so buy highest hardware you afford from begining...


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 16, 2014)

no gaming on a laptop son neither option will run any recent title
also you didn't provide links to the models in question


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 16, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> no gaming on a laptop son neither option will run any recent title
> also you didn't provide links to the models in question



I found out it should be this laptop:
http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/lenovo/y-series/y50/

with GTX860M GPU which should be good enough for gaming.

Only I cannot see the fan outlets clearly.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 16, 2014)

you can expect about 30 to 45FPS depending on the title some games get as low as 20fps on max settings 
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Nvidia-GeForce-GTX-860M-Maxwell-vs-Kepler.114908.0.html


----------



## red_stapler (Jun 16, 2014)

Y50s appear to have a LOT of heatsink:





and the fan outlets appear to be ducted through the gaps surrounding the hinge assembly.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 16, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> you can expect about 30 to 45FPS depending on the title some games get as low as 20fps on max settings
> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Nvidia-GeForce-GTX-860M-Maxwell-vs-Kepler.114908.0.html



Thats still pretty decent for a laptop, I have a GTX770M in my laptop.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 16, 2014)

I prefer this for better cooling:


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 16, 2014)

red_stapler said:


> Y50s appear to have a LOT of heatsink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strange cooling construction......


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 16, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> Strange cooling construction......


terrible heat-sink two large fans blowing on a tiny 10MM wide heatpipe
what people don't understand is that benchmarks are run on AC power the second you switch to battery performance goes though the floor and temps go though the roof


----------



## red_stapler (Jun 16, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> terrible heat-sink two large fans blowing on a tiny 10MM wide heatpipe



I was going to argue with you, but it looks like it can't run furmark and prime95 at the same time without throttling:


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't forget to check those temps!!!


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 16, 2014)

lol 100C


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 16, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> lol 100C



A great frying pan


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 16, 2014)

so assuming "sane" "gaming" loads you are still looking at 80C ...


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the input. I probably should of clarified, that this won't be my "main" PC, I have a gaming desktop at home. The laptop is partially for simple productivity tasks, but I want to be able to do some decent gaming when I'm not at home. I'm well aware that I won't be running AAA titles at 1080P. The laptop being used for productivity also explains why I'm looking at thinner gaming laptops.

I wasn't aware that cooling on thin but powerful laptops was such an big issue, but a review on a Hungarian website says that with AIDA64 the CPU got up to 84 C and the GPU to 78 C, and that the max temp. on the keyboard was around 45 C. I'm definitely going to wait for some more reviews to pop up. Also, running Prime95 and FurMark at the same time is insane, and since I'm not going to mine or fold or anything, it doesn't represent the type of loads it will be under "normally".


----------

